# Menu swap



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

Im an English chef owner and is anyone interested in swapping menus so we can all get some new ideas you from europe me from the states. Ive got a 22 cover restaurant serving 5 starters 5 mains and 5 desserts menu changing every week seasonal and local foods when possible im in all the major food guides look me up in the good food guide or AA or michelin guideEmail me at [email protected]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

That sounds like a wonderful idea, good luck!


----------

